# Pigeon Training



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello there. I'm wondering if anyone has any tips on training a pet pigeon to come when called. I've gained a lot of trust from my pet pigeon over the four months we've been together. She now likes to sit on her "perch" -- a tall wine cabinet in the dining room, her room -- and gently peck at my nose, sort of a pigeon kiss, as I interpret it. She also enjoys being petted on occasion. But I cannot make a consistent connection w/ her to come so I can administer some medicine the vet prescribed for her. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The way I get Skye to come over to me is with a snack. If he sees a (raw Spanish type) peanut in my hand, he will come and get it. He only gets it once in a while, so it is a special snack, not something he eats everyday. Then I give him whatever he needs, like a garlic capsule, and then he gets his reward. 

Have you tried the "snack" method? Once you find something they love, you can use it to get them to come to you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You are on the right trail. You have suceeded in earning TRUST with your pigeon. This is a very important step.

Another very imporatant step to factor in is patience. As Tressa advised, a treat when he comes to you would be a nice reward for following instructions. 

When I trained mine to come to me, I would hold up my harm straight out and command "Arm Tooter,arm!" At first I had to incorporate tapping my arm with my other arm and hand or wiggle my fingers to get his attention. 

Now I can't keep him off me!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird likes to peck the h*** out of me if i try to go near him when he is in/on his cage cuz its "his" house. if he had teeth i would have bleed to death lol luckily his beak is blunt and does no harm.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

To all -- thanks for your prompt and helpful responses. With respect to Treesa's tip, I have not found a treat yet that really intrigues Pete. She'll eat raw peas that I cut up and spread over her seed. I'll try the Spanish peanut and a couple other possible treats. Vdog -- I think I may be able to get Pete onto my arm w/ some coaching. There was a time a couple of months ago when she liked to perch on my arm for a little while after I held & petted her, but she's since taken a fancy to playing "dive bomber pigeon" around the dining room and has not needed my arm as a perch. Badbird -- LOL. Pete used to peck at me when she was in a cage, defending her turf -- she also hit me w/ a couple of wingslaps. Her new pecks are much more gentle and along the lines of affection.

Thanks again everyone, and any additional advice or recommended treats are appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think the desire to eat peanuts is an acquired taste. Once they eat one they pretty much can't stop!

You can also start by hand feeding Pete in the morning. Don't allow her any seed until she comes to you to eat. I did this with my pigeons when I was 10 years old, and they flew from the sky to my hand just to eat. I also spent a great deal of time with them and they trusted me. It is not cruel, if you start training before breakfast or before dinner. Your not actually withholding food, just becoming the mediator between Pete and the food. LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

dekebrent said:


> ...I cannot make a consistent connection w/ her to come so I can administer some medicine...


Basic rule of training - don't call them to you for something unpleasant! Go to them to administer meds. Pet and give treats before and after the meds if possible.

Call them to you for treats and good things and they will become more consistant.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Great point, Terri B, and I will keep it in mind. In this case, she actually appears to like the meds -- it's banana flavored and once I catch her and put the meds near her beak, she's all over it. I'm big on petting and hanging out before and after medicine time -- I don't want her to associate me medicine time only.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

dekebrent said:


> I'm big on petting and hanging out before and after medicine time -- I don't want her to associate me medicine time only.


Ah, you know the secrets!  We were amazed at how quickly pigeons pick up on things. Sure glad I had practiced on seven dogs before the pigeons showed up!


----------



## birdlover1001 (Sep 13, 2005)

I work with raptors most of the time, and we use clickers in combination with food/treat. If it works on birds of prey, it should work on pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hemp seed treats*

Mr. Squeaks loooooves his hemps!


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thats Funny*



badbird said:


> my bird likes to peck the h*** out of me if i try to go near him when he is in/on his cage cuz its "his" house. if he had teeth i would have bleed to death lol luckily his beak is blunt and does no harm.


I ONES RAISED I FANTAIL BY HAND AFTER HIS PARENTS GOT LOST I TOOK IT FROM A FRIEND WHEN IT WAS ABOUT 3 WEEKS OLD, HE TURNED OUT TO BE LIKE A PARROT, HE WOULD STAND ON MY FENCE AND WHEN I WOULD REACH OUT TO GET HIM HE WOULD FIGHT WITH ME INSTED OF FLYING, I THINK HE IS JUST MAD AT YOU FOR NOT PLAYING WITH HIM, LOL, WHEN HE BITES YOU PLAY WITH HIM HE WILL GET TIRED OF IT AND IN A COUP[LE OF MINUTES HE WILL STOP AFTER A WILE HE WILL JUST STOP FOR GOOD...


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Our male will *attack* when we put our hands in the hutch -- he seems to enjoy it (as do we, though I always seem to have little red marks on my hand now!) He'll actually come out the door to get my hand, sometimes, if I don't put it in. I make a big show of letting him "kill" my hand, and then he does his victory dance. Makes the hen swoooon, he is so manly!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I also noticed that the males seem to enjoy the exercise of fighting. When we had just Walter, he seemed to take great please in periodically "killing" a leather glove. (An aggressive king pigeon was more than a match for my unprotected hand!) Now that the flock has expanded to three mated pairs, he can expend most of that energy chasing the other males out of his territory.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Due to constant use, my T'ai Chi shoes have developed holes. Mr. Squeaks considers these holes his personal enemies and will grab and hang on. Balancing on first one leg then the other and running him around gives us both some great exercise!  

I've thought about throwing them away but don't have the heart to take away his favorite "sparring partners!"


----------

